# Daine ......he wanted more edits



## binga63 (Jul 9, 2014)

Daine revisited by Chris Crossley, on Flickr



Daine revisited by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

oh my God!!! he's just... well... oh... 


Chris, how did you know I sooo need more of him today?  



Thank you!


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 9, 2014)

In number one I'd try to clean up the wall a little bit. But these are nicely done. I like the processing of one.


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope. I don't like these. How dare you tease me like this! I want to see his whole body!! hehe


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> In number one I'd try to clean up the wall a little bit. But these are nicely done. I like the processing of one.



Wall?! Who is looking at the background, seriously?!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

We shouldn't objectify people.   On the other hand, #2 is just breath-taking, photographically speaking, of course.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> I want to see his whole body!!


wanna go visit Daine with me?


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see his whole body!!
> ...



I would love to share with you. =)


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> We shouldn't objectify people.


 That's not "people" that's Daine  and I'm sure he's perfectly fine with objectifying him here on TPF


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > We shouldn't objectify people.
> ...



Pftt.  You realize he's 5 ft. 2 inches, and has a beer belly?  It's Chris's mastery of the light and photoshop that sculpts the figure into what you think you see.  :greenpbl:


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Pftt.  You realize he's 5 ft. 2 inches, and has a beer belly?  It's Chris's mastery of the light and photoshop that sculpts the figure into what you think you see.  :greenpbl:



Oh Paul, you can pftt all you want to, but I'm not buying it. 

He's just... oh God... no words... just look at those lips... I just...


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Pftt.  You realize he's 5 ft. 2 inches, and has a beer belly?  It's Chris's mastery of the light and photoshop that sculpts the figure into what you think you see.  :greenpbl:
> ...



Actually, I do get it.  I get that reaction every time I look at my wife...    (what can I say, I'm a very lucky and happy guy)


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Actually, I do get it.  I get that reaction every time I look at my wife...    (what can I say, I'm a very lucky and happy guy)



I wanted to say something funny but I simply can't.... this was just awwwwwwwwwwwwwww 








ETA: Don't change the subject!!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I do get it.  I get that reaction every time I look at my wife...    (what can I say, I'm a very lucky and happy guy)
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Paul is some kinda cyborgman that a woman created. No man is possibly that sweet. hehe


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

my working day has just ended.

so now I'm going home to "objectify" my husband


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

You two are going to make me puke. lol


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> You two are going to make me puke. lol


 hey don't be like that...




 if you were here, I would "objectify" you first 




now I really have to leave the office lol


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Aww, Mish, we can objectify you vicariously all you want.  But we need more selfies to inspire us.  The avatars are cute, but I'm sure they don't hold a candle to the real thing... 


Pssst...  black light.  'member that?


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

<-------For you Paul.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh yes...  was wondering when that one would hit the avatar rotation.  Now we need the larger version... just because.:heart:


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

That will cost you...hehe


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, back to the original shots...

Needs moar chest!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

ah, you wimmin as as shallow as us guys.  Fess up.

Woah, Mish, that didn't last long.  And given your training regime, an update to the original is about due anyways. so?  so?  :hug::


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

limr said:


> Well, back to the original shots...
> 
> Needs moar chest!



Huh.  Mysoginy!  Double-standard!  but yeah.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> Nope. I don't like these. How dare you tease me like this! I want to see his whole body!! hehe



This remark, teamed up with your avatar, is totally lewd.
Congratulations.


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> This remark, teamed up with your avatar, is totally lewd.
> Congratulations.



Hmm?! You disapprove. Please feel free to contact me via pm if you feel the need to discuss this further. =)


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

limr said:


> Needs moar chest!


 I don't understand... do you mean something like this?




binga63 said:


> Daine-Colour by Chris Crossley, on Flickr






pgriz said:


> ah, you wimmin as as shallow as us guys.  Fess up.


 see... that I understand. We're not shallow, we're nice and funny and extremely respectful to the opposite sex




mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > This remark, teamed up with your avatar, is totally lewd.
> ...


 a half of this I understand and  a half I don't... but I suppose pm's are the second good thing that came out of this thread


----------



## runnah (Jul 9, 2014)

Some men find women openly expressing their sexual attraction distasteful. I think it's more a case of using that distaste to mask their jealousy or insecurities.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

runnah said:


> Some men find women openly expressing their sexual attraction distasteful. I think it's more a case of using that distaste to mask their jealousy or insecurities.


I don't understand... again...


----------



## runnah (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I don't understand... again...



The bulls wants the cows to act like cows, not like bulls.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

runnah said:


> The bulls wants the cows to act like cows, not like bulls.


 speechless


----------



## runnah (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> speechless



Not all bulls, just the closed minded bulls.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > This remark, teamed up with your avatar, is totally lewd.
> ...



I don't disapprove.
It's refreshing to hear a woman express the thoughts that we men are vilified for.
I just wish that those kinds of comments were directed at me.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> It's refreshing to hear a woman express the thoughts that we men are vilified for.


 completely agree


----------



## sashbar (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> my working day has just ended.
> 
> so now I'm going home to "objectify" my husband



You sound exhausted


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



Lew, we just have to look like Daine, and the problem will be solved.  Unfortunately for me, at least, it'll take more than a few weeks of working out to look as fit.  Maybe with Chris's mastery of light and photoshop I might have a prayer, but otherwise, no.  As for women expressing themselves, the ones who I seem to be surrounded by have no issues discussing things rather frankly, so no great surprise there.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

sashbar said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > my working day has just ended.
> ...


lol


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Lew, we just have to look like Daine, and the problem will be solved.


If we're talking seriously, the looks really doesn't matter that much. Intelligent women who know what they do/don't want will surely find attractive the mind more than the body.

Except in Daine's case, of course 


and seriously once again.... of topic a bit... but I think we need more male photographs/selfies here on TPF


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

What?!! Mind?! I want a pretty boy that I can tell to go do stuff!


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I just wish that those kinds of comments were directed at me.


Don't I send you enough dirty messages? You need more?! You're wearing me out big fella!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> Don't I send you enough dirty messages? You need more?! You're wearing me out big fella!



LOL


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't know why I just read all that.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I don't know why I just read all that.


 well... all I have to say is.... next time don't open threads with "Daine" in the title


----------



## binga63 (Jul 10, 2014)

Haha this thread went sideways very fast.... there are more shoots with Daine planned in the future....just to give ample warning


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

binga63 said:


> .... there are more shoots with Daine planned in the future....just to give ample warning


 I just hope you're fully aware what are you doing by posting more of him here!! 



and, yes please!  


...tell him to lose the jeans next time. It's hot there, I feel sorry for him, he'll feel better with less clothes. And yes, that's a fact, not something I just said to see more of him!


----------



## limr (Jul 10, 2014)

mmaria said:


> And yes, that's a fact, not something I just said to see more of him!









:mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Jul 10, 2014)

Real men have curves!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm glad you girls agree with me...  



runnah said:


> Real men have curves!


 well... I see Daine have curves also


----------



## mishele (Jul 10, 2014)

mmaria said:


> binga63 said:
> 
> 
> > ...tell him to lose the jeans next time. It's hot there, I feel sorry for him, he'll feel better with less clothes. And yes, that's a fact, not something I just said to see more of him!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

are those ^^^ "real men" runnah is talking about?


----------



## mishele (Jul 10, 2014)

This is for you Maria.:heart: Try to control yourself...


----------



## mmaria (Jul 10, 2014)

looking at your new avatar and those guys I came to one and only right solution...  you should join them 


and I'll see what Daine is doing right now 


forgive me ... can't help it... I'm in :heart: with Daine... I see just him since yesterday... don't judge me!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 10, 2014)

Ah, we all know that real men come in all kinds of sizes, shapes, and "accessories", just like real women do.  I think we're more interested in freaks of nature that are 'way too good-looking for their own good (yes, a teeny-weeny little jealousy might have crept into that  ).  But what I'm most jealous of is Chris's abilities as an artist.  Pretty much every one of his images are interesting, and usually quite arresting.  Yes, I'd like me summa dat.


----------



## mishele (Jul 10, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Ah, we all know that real men come in all kinds of sizes, shapes, and "accessories", just like real women do.  I think we're more interested in freaks of nature that are 'way too good-looking for their own good (yes, a teeny-weeny little jealousy might have crept into that  ).  But what I'm most jealous of is Chris's abilities as an artist.  Pretty much every one of his images are interesting, and usually quite arresting.  Yes, I'd like me summa dat.



Suck up!! :greenpbl: lol


----------

